
Show HN: GitHub Action for PHP - shivammathur
https://github.com/shivammathur/setup-php
======
shivammathur
Hi If you are switching to GitHub Actions for your PHP Applications, this
GitHub Action would help you setup the required environment with different PHP
versions install extensions and more.

It has been tested with most PHP frameworks and tools. You can find examples
for using this with your projects in the README.

